# Puppy Advice - 6 months and not potty trained?



## Leah (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
I'm new here and have to say there is so much good information! Thanks for it all. I just have some question specific to my situation ...

I'm still having issues with potty training...my puppy is 6 months - he's a shitzu bishon mix. He is very good when I take him outside to go potty, but he still will potty in the house. I take him out every 2 hours or so, but sometimes he will sneak off and he will potty in the house. Maybe I've given him too much freedom? Or not taking him out enough? Some days he's very good, then others, he isn't. Does he just need more time to learn or am I doing something wrong? I give him treats when I take him out and if I catch him in the act in the house, I yell 'No' and take him out right away.

I don't use the crate anymore, but instead will let him stay on the deck when I can't watch him or I put him in a play yard in my finished basement.

Should I start at square one with the more intense crate training or will he catch on sooner or later if I keep trying to be consistent?

Suggestions are greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Leah


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

I would back up a bit in the housetraining depart and don't give him the chance to sneak off and make a mess on the carpet. Tethering him to you is one way to do it or using the crate when you can't keep an eye on him. I wouldn't worry about him being 6 months old and not trained though - this is actually about the time that all that work starts sinking in. Just be consistant! Good luck.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Back to square one. No more freedom until he's learned. If you can't watch him, crate him. His potty schedule needs fine tuning. Dogs who are untrained will potty every 70-90 minutes.
When you catch him in the act, let him know WRONG. A strong "NO!" is fine...you might want to add a sharp hand clap to interupt or stomp your foot on the floor. Dogs know that foot stamp language from Mom/Dad...that's how they told the pup they did something wrong/stop it immediately. Make him walk quickly to the potty area to finish....don't carry him and praise/treat for finishing in the right place.


----------



## osurn67 (Apr 20, 2008)

I am glad someone posted this thread. I have a 3m Eskimo/Collie mix and needed advice about potty tranining also. Our situations seem to be the same-she does fine when I take her out but will sneak off and pee in the house (I take her out every 2 hours but I am glad to see it should be more often). She has NEVER gone in her crate (she is only crated at night and I get up every 4 hours to take her out and if we are not home-I am a stay at home mom so I am here most of the time). I haven't had a puppy for over 17 years (my last dog was 15 when she passed 2 years ago) so I forgot how time intensive it is. Thanks for the great advice-if anyone has any further suggestions I would appreciate it.
Kim
Annie 3m Eskimo/Collie mix from a rescue group


----------



## Chicster (Jan 17, 2008)

What I have notice about this is that they tend to sneak off and pee in a spot where you don't really spend any time with the dog. Cody occasionally does this, but always in a room that isn't often used. I've been making a point to try to sit and play with him in these areas. You might want to give that a shot


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Here's a short training article.

http://www.clickersolutions.com/articles/2001/housetrain.htm


----------



## Yvette (Sep 13, 2007)

Don't feel to bad & follow the instructions the others said to do.
I adopted Chase a Puggle 2 weeks ago. He's 11 months & not housebroken either. 
I use the crate & tether him to me. It seems to be working very well. He's only had one accident since he's been with me. I also noticed a little different thing with small dogs too. My German Shepherd has always gone in the woods just outside my house. Pretty quick. For the smaller ones I noticed
they are not like that. If you walk them about 1/4 of a mile they will usually go. I take the Puggle & my Pug in the AM & PM & they do thier business pretty well.


----------

